# How can I make saline solution for my rabbit's runny eye?



## alagaa768 (Dec 15, 2012)

I made a thread earlier today "2 days of runny eye..." A user suggested I make a saline solution to clear his eye for any dust but I don't know how to make saline solution, I know its just water and salt but I need correct measurements so I can use it on my rabbit, can someone also tell me how I'll actually go about rinsing my rabbit's eye with the solution? How will I hold him, how long do I pour (do I pour the solution on or use a water dropper?) Is there any dangers if I accidently put too much salt or rinse it for too long? How often can I rinse his eye? When will I see improvement?

Thank you so much for reading, I'd love some feedback!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 15, 2012)

In the contact lens section of drugstores or places like Target they sell bottles of saline solution. Not the kind meant to clean contacts that also has preservatives and stuff in it, but a straight saline. I use it to rinse my contacts after they sit overnight. Something like that would also be sterile which would be best for putting in an eye.


----------



## majorv (Dec 15, 2012)

I found this on making an eye wash solution to rinse the eye of any dust. It will not kill any bacteria that may be in the eye...

_Pour 2 cups of distilled water into a pot._

_Bring the water to a boil. Add 1/2 tsp. of salt, and stir to dissolve it._

_Remove from the heat and allow to cool completely before using. This solution may be used for up to two days before it should be discarded._

You'll need help to hold your bunny and hold his eye open. You can use it either as a wash or applied with a clean dropper.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 15, 2012)

Ir used to have to be made before it was available in drugstores.


----------



## alagaa768 (Dec 19, 2012)

We've tried this for 3 days and his eye has not been improving... There is some white discharge now, we cannot go to a vet for at least a week. PLEASE, what else can I do?


----------



## JBun (Dec 19, 2012)

If you have a horse feed store or tack shop nearby, you could see if they have terramycin ophthalmic ointment. When I needed to use it for my rabbit, I didn't want to apply it directly from the tube cause I was worried about poking the eye with it, so I made sure my hands were clean and put a little on my finger tip and applied it to the inside corner of the eye. It can be kind of tricky to make sure it actually gets into the eye though, while having to be careful with the eye. You want to apply it 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 20, 2012)

JBun said:


> If you have a horse feed store or tack shop nearby, you could see if they have terramycin ophthalmic ointment. When I needed to use it for my rabbit, I didn't want to apply it directly from the tube cause I was worried about poking the eye with it, so I made sure my hands were clean and put a little on my finger tip and applied it to the inside corner of the eye. It can be kind of tricky to make sure it actually gets into the eye though, while having to be careful with the eye. You want to apply it 2-3 times a day.


 
:yeahthat:


----------

